# What is monstercables most popular interconnect?



## Tom M

Yes! I know that to mention monster cable is considered the audiophile equivelant of heresy. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But in all seriousness, what might be considered the most popular interconnect that monster has to offer? 
 Please let's not start a flame war. I'm just looking for opinions.


----------



## Ebonyks

Whichever one is the cheapest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, nothing in the monster cable line is typically thought of being worth purchase, regardless of price range. Even radioshack cables are generally consitered superior


----------



## stereth

Isn't that like asking, "What's Bose's best-selling system?"


----------



## Budgie

You might want to get a second opinion.

http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showt...threadid=45208

 (hint- ask if they have listened to every cable Monster makes before believing the opinion that all Monster products suck.)


----------



## Budgie

What a Professional Audio Reviewer (working for a very upscale audio magazine, no less) has to say about Monster Products-
http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue6/monster.htm


----------



## Tom M

wow! I never knew how much that company was hated. Judging from your responses, It seems like moster could be listed along with some of the worlds most evil empires. Well I guess I'll just bow my head in shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry no more mostercable posts. I promise.


----------



## gpalmer

Sorry, but the only reponse I could think of was "Who cares!" Now that you've sworn off them though it's all good. Seriously, I have had better luck with Radio Shack cable and it's cheaper.


----------



## bundee1

signalcable analog 1
 Kimber pbj
 are two that come to mind.


----------



## princeclassic

eh....monster cable is just as bad as a lot of the audio cable companies out there

 like the ones that charge several grand for an interconnect that costs less than 1/10th of that to make....

 but, i guess we have to blame ourselves....if these companies sold their cables at a fair price...we wouldn't buy all that much more from them....a lot of audio enthusiasts are just impressed by prices.

 this is especially true with cables since there are rarely any numbers we can look over that are related to their performance


----------



## SuperGiraffe

I think Monster's better speaker cables are outstanding value, and the Z1 speaker cable is an outright steal compared to some of the more exotic cables out there. General sound is big, dynamic, expansive, and slightly on the warm side.

 Monster is more hit or miss on the interconnects, and their products have a wider range of characteristics. The M950i, for example is fairly nice, well balanced, with a warm seductive midrange. The M850i is extremely warm, and can be quite pleasing on early digital recordings. The M550i Ive never heard, but the M350i seems to lack a little bit of integration and sound a little bit thinner and harsher than the others. 

 Yeah, there are better cables than Monster, and there is always the lates flavor of the month esoteric online cable company too. You just have to experiment to decide what you like best. 

 Monster's video cables are supposed to be quite good too, but I use Tributaries silver-series, which I generally prefer, other than their comparative stiffness.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Yes! I know that to mention monster cable is considered the audiophile equivelant of heresy. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in all seriousness, what might be considered the most popular interconnect that monster has to offer? 
 Please let's not start a flame war. I'm just looking for opinions. * 
 

I'm using the Monster Z100i Interconnects right now and I think they are great. I had used the Monster Interlink 400MkII for a few years and was satisfied with those also.

 Then; my perceptions of audio cables was influenced by the Internet and the dozens of companies that make audio cables. Since then, I have tried or owned many other cable brands such as; Cardas, AudioQuest, DiMarzio, Alpha-Core, Acoustic Research and a couple others.

 It got so confusing to me, that I went back to Monster, and YES, I'm satisfied with them.

 Good cables are important, but don't drive yourself too crazy about them.


----------



## edstrelow

I have used 1/2 m Monster Cable 950's extensively in my systems and am pretty happy with them. You tend to get what you pay for in cables/interconnects and I am sure there are many better cables they generally cost more than what I paid for the 950's. 
 As high-fi companies go, Monster is a biggie and attracts a lot of venom for that reason. I wouldn't compare Monster to Bose which puts out overpriced, mediocre equipment and supports it with extensive advertising.


----------



## Tom M

majic77: you say that you've used the interlink 400mkii and liked them. How would the M550i compair to the 400's?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I've seen several people mention that they like the Interlink 400 something (don't have it handy -- yes, I own a pair, and I'm not ashamed). They are _not_ the Bose of interconnects; they're more like the Radio Shack (that you can buy at places other than Radio Shack). I actually quite like their speaker cables.


----------



## lan

I've had a few of their cables. The 400MKII wasn't a good cable as it was kind of blurry. The THX series seemed better to me. I'm sure there are hits and misses in their < $70 cable lines. The problem is that there are so many and it's impossible to try them al.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by lan _
*I've had a few of their cables. The 400MKII wasn't a good cable as it was kind of blurry. The THX series seemed better to me. I'm sure there are hits and misses in their < $70 cable lines. The problem is that there are so many and it's impossible to try them al. * 
 

The cable was Blurry?? Your'e kidding, right?


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*majic77: you say that you've used the interlink 400mkii and liked them. How would the M550i compair to the 400's? * 
 

I never tried the M550i, but I beleive it's a step up from the 400MkII.


----------



## Tom M

When the thread started all I got at first was negative responses about monster cable now I've got some possitive ones. I had said I was not going to post about monster again due to all the hatred towards their products but I've just changed my mind. I guess many people do like them, including people who can hear a good cable from a bad one. Maybe monster is not so bad after all.


----------



## lan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*The cable was Blurry?? Your'e kidding, right? * 
 

I'm not kidding. Much detail was lost with that cable. All the instruments were mashed together and nothing was clear. Bass wasn't tight and high percussions sounded the same. A 'lifeless' cable to me.


----------



## Tom M

Ian: Have you had any experience with the M Series Cable from monster. I was looking at the M550i.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by lan _
*I'm not kidding. Much detail was lost with that cable. All the instruments were mashed together and nothing was clear. Bass wasn't tight and high percussions sounded the same. A 'lifeless' cable to me. * 
 

I had the same experience. The Monster was better than the "in the box" cable I had before, but compared with good cable, I had the exact same experience as lan. I also found that the high end was rather rolled off. I don't remember what I replaced it with, it was some entry level cable such as those mentioned earlier in this thread and the improvement was incredible. I haven't tried their speaker cables, after my experience with the interconnects I had enough. One interconnect I like that is relatively inexpensive is the DH Labs BL1, although the high end can be a bit bright. A little further up the food chain is the Acoustic Zen WOW. It doesn't have great high end extension, but it has a wonderful mid range to it.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by lan _
*I'm not kidding. Much detail was lost with that cable. All the instruments were mashed together and nothing was clear. Bass wasn't tight and high percussions sounded the same. A 'lifeless' cable to me. * 
 

Ian,

 No offense intended.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I understand people use different words to describe things. I guess the 400MkII just wasn't right for you or your system.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*When the thread started all I got at first was negative responses about monster cable now I've got some possitive ones. I had said I was not going to post about monster again due to all the hatred towards their products but I've just changed my mind. I guess many people do like them, including people who can hear a good cable from a bad one. Maybe monster is not so bad after all. * 
 

Tom,

 I always liked Monster Cable. Monster was actually the first so called "High-End" cables that I first purchased over 10 years ago. But; like I said earlier; I became curious about all these other brands, so I tried a few.

 Most of the other brands I tried were very good, and I didn't try them because I thought the Monsters were bad. It was just my own curiosity.

 But, after a while it got too confusing for me, so I went back to the Monsters. I really could not hear any major differences. I'm not saying that Monster is the absolute Best for everyone, but they are good for me.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*Tom,

 I always liked Monster Cable. Monster was actually the first so called "High-End" cables that I first purchased over 10 years ago. But; like I said earlier; I became curious about all these other brands, so I tried a few.

 Most of the other brands I tried were very good, and I didn't try them because I thought the Monsters were bad. It was just my own curiosity.

 But, after a while it got too confusing for me, so I went back to the Monsters. I really could not hear any major differences. I'm not saying that Monster is the absolute Best for everyone, but they are good for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

 Just like any company monster has both good and not so good items in their product lines. It not that all the cables are inherently bad simply because monster can't make a good cable. They can make good cables. Now I would like to find which monster cable is the best for me. Even among monster's product lines there is a lot to choose from and it can get confusing.


----------



## lan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Ian: Have you had any experience with the M Series Cable form monster. I was looking at the M550i. * 
 

Sorry I havn't tried these. Rather that spending $ to try a bunch of cables, I decided to just make my own. It's more cost effective.

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by gpalmer _
*I haven't tried their speaker cables, after my experience with the interconnects I had enough.* 
 

I'm sure they have some duds and some hits. Like I said, I don't even know where to begin when choosing amongst all the selection. They really don't all sound the same.

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*No offense intended.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I understand people use different words to describe things. I guess the 400MkII just wasn't right for you or your system. * 
 

Nah, I didn't feel offended. Listening is a personal adventure and experience. There's no universal right and wrong as we all have different ears and equipment.


----------



## Tom M

I think I'm going to go with monster for my cables inspite of the nay sayers. There seem to be a good number of people (probably with better ears than my self) who actually like monster. And there everywhere which makes finding a nice pair quite easy.
 Now I need to find the model that I like the best. I'm looking at the M series right now starting with the M550i. If you have any recomendations for the best Sounding M series please let me Know. Thanx Guys and lets here it for those monsters. Great but underrated Cables


----------



## Tom M

Heres another question: Many people say that monster cables sounds like the ($2.99 usd) stock cables that come with your gear. They also say that monters have a high frequency roll off. Do the stock cables also tend to have a high frequency roll off?


----------



## Tom M

wow! No more responses? Where are all my fellow head-fier's today?


----------



## lan

Checkout http://audioreview.com . They have some M550i reviews.


----------



## Magic77

Tom,

 I'm not into the technical or scientific side of cables like what you are asking about the high-frequency roll-offs. I don't think you should worry about it. Like I said before; I could not hear any major differences between other brands that I tried.

 The Monster cables that I have had are WAY better than the $2.99 ones that you mentioned, No Camparison!!

 You mentioned the M550i. I never had those, but I think those would be a good choice. You should check out the differences at www.monstercable.com

 I know a lot of people do not like Monster, but there are many other brands that are not liked as well.


----------



## TimSchirmer

I had the same impressions as ian with the Studiolink 500's i used to own.

 Its ironic too. I like almost everything monster cable used to make except for their cables.

 Their phono cartridges are quite good, so are their power components.


----------



## Tom M

I guess monster is not for everyone. Some like it some don't


----------



## Nefarion

I used some monster cables for a while before purchasing my outlaw pCA's. After doing so I could tell the monster was rolling off frequencies on many aspects. Kind of like what someone previously described as a "blur". From my experience: I do not reccomend monster cables.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Nefarion _
*I used some monster cables for a while before purchasing my outlaw pCA's. After doing so I could tell the monster was rolling off frequencies on many aspects. Kind of like what someone previously described as a "blur". From my experience: I do not reccomend monster cables. * 
 

 Is it possible that the outlaws emphisized certain frequencies making those same frequencies seem recessed in the monsters?


----------



## Tom M

hmmm No more responces


----------



## Nefarion

Quote:


 Is it possible that the outlaws emphisized certain frequencies making those same frequencies seem recessed in the monsters? 
 

Defenitly! Since ive only auditioned two cables... Both of them being "budget" cables. Its highly possible that I am just prefering the sonic signature of the PCA's over the monster. 

 I have a pair of ZuVarial's (A silver, more high end cable) shipping tomorrow. I should be able to do a better comparison then. I defenitly think the pca's+monsters will be in one "league" while the ZuVarial will be in another... I expect the varials (being silver) to take care of some veil and frequency extension. Although im not sure if im going to be a big silver IC fan because i enjoy the laid back sound in the hd600's... But i really havent had the chance of hearing a more up front sound... So I may really favor the silver. 

 But from what I remember when comparing the monsters/pca's is that the pca's seemed more clear/clean with less of a signature. But not much cleaner/clearer... Very close. They are both known to have a warm sound... Maybe its just the Monsters are warmer. Some people may prefer that. But from what little experience I have with cables, id have to confirm with others by saying the monsters do seem "low-end".


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Nefarion _
*Defenitly! Since ive only auditioned two cables... Both of them being "budget" cables. Its highly possible that I am just prefering the sonic signature of the PCA's over the monster. 

 I have a pair of ZuVarial's (A silver, more high end cable) shipping tomorrow. I should be able to do a better comparison then. I defenitly think the pca's+monsters will be in one "league" while the ZuVarial will be in another... I expect the varials (being silver) to take care of some veil and frequency extension. Although im not sure if im going to be a big silver IC fan because i enjoy the laid back sound in the hd600's... But i really havent had the chance of hearing a more up front sound... So I may really favor the silver. 

 But from what I remember when comparing the monsters/pca's is that the pca's seemed more clear/clean with less of a signature. But not much cleaner/clearer... Very close. They are both known to have a warm sound... Maybe its just the Monsters are warmer. Some people may prefer that. But from what little experience I have with cables, id have to confirm with others by saying the monsters do seem "low-end". * 
 

 yea that might be it. We have two different cables with two different sonics signatures. Let me know what happens after you try the new ones you are getting.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*yea that might be it. We have two different cables with two different sonics signatures. Let me know what happens after you try the new ones you are getting. * 
 

Tom,

 Don't get yourself too confused. If the Monsters appeal to you, try them out first. You can always return them if you are not satisfied.


----------



## Budgie

The lower end Monsters did tend to slightly roll off the high end in my system. That problem went away when I moved up the ladder to the better cables. The effect is somewhat system dependent, though, so not everyone may exsperience it to the same degree. For comparison- The low end Monster's were slightly worse then the better cables from Radio Shack. This was a few years ago now, so I don't know if the resuslts would be the same, today.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Budgie _
*The lower end Monsters did tend to slightly roll off the high end in my system. That problem went away when I moved up the ladder to the better cables. The effect is somewhat system dependent, though, so not everyone may exsperience it to the same degree. For comparison- The low end Monster's were slightly worse then the better cables from Radio Shack. This was a few years ago now, so I don't know if the resuslts would be the same, today. * 
 

 Do you remember what lower end monsters you where using? What do you mean by moving up the ladder to better cables? Better monsters or some other cable?


----------



## Tom M

where are you Budgie?


----------



## Magic77

Tom,

 I think as far as "moving up the ladder"; This can mean buying a certain brand's "better" line of cables, such as; with Monster: I personally would not get anything in their line below the 400MkII interconnects which are about $40 for a 1M pair.

 I think the M550i goes for about $50 for a 1M pair. Right now I'm using the Monster Z100i which was $100 for a .5M pair and $150 for a 1M pair. So; the M550i and Z100i would be considered moving up the ladder as far as Monster goes.


----------



## Tom M

Thanks magic


----------



## Tom M

magic: on the z100 interconnects what is the color coded jacket made from? I'm refering to the piece that is able to be unscrewed from the gold pin. On the 400mkii, these are plastic with metal plated gold for the pin and turbine. On the M series(the 550i for example) they are made from some sort of metal with a gun metal finish. The pins and turbine are still the same gold plated metal as the 400's. I think I like the connectors being all metal. It seems to add to the quality a bit.


----------



## Tom M

.


----------



## Sovkiller

The last time I was in Harvey Electronic, on Route 17, and asked for an IC they show me a panel on the back, they only carry monster, of course not the same models as Best Buys, and when I asked why, they simply stated that they have tried a lot ot other brands costing twice as much, and none of them outperformed the monsters.....that is what they say....not me....of course I didn't get any, and run away....but what is the truth behind this, are always all of them lying??? What for? Do they get more profits on them? They sell pretty good expensive stuff there, not only cables....Are they ignorants, or rippers?
 On the way back I stoped in the High End Corner, on route 17, other high end store, and what I saw there, IXO and monster again, the same question, and the same answer again....


----------



## bcwang

strange, my 400 mkII cables come with a metal screwed on connector shell, not plastic.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*The last time I was in Harvey Electronic, on Route 17, and asked for an IC they show me a panel on the back, they only carry monster, of course not the same models as Best Buys, and when I asked why, they simply stated that they have tried a lot ot other brands costing twice as much, and none of them outperformed the monsters.....that is what they say....not me....of course I didn't get any, and run away....but what is the truth behind this, are always all of them lying??? What for? Do they get more profits on them? They sell pretty good expensive stuff there, not only cables....Are they ignorants, or rippers?
 On the way back I stoped in the High End Corner, on route 17, other high end store, and what I saw there, IXO and monster again, the same question, and the same answer again....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 
 

 My dealer recommened monster too. I told him I did not want to spend more that 50-70 dollars for a meter pair and he told me to get the m550i. I asked him about a couple of other brands at the same price and he still recemmended the monsters. I don't think it's a lie. I think the common factor is that many feel that the monsters have a warmer sound that smooths things out at the top frequencies.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by bcwang _
*strange, my 400 mkII cables come with a metal screwed on connector shell, not plastic. * 
 

 They may have change the connector shells. I've seen them just recently at bestbuy and they did have a different finish on the shells. The ones I have are older and they have plastic shells. But I will tell you this: They still are nice cables, plastic shell or not.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*magic: on the z100 interconnects what is the color coded jacket made from? I'm refering to the piece that is able to be unscrewed from the gold pin. On the 400mkii, these are plastic with metal plated gold for the pin and turbine. On the M series(the 550i for example) they are made from some sort of metal with a gun metal finish. The pins and turbine are still the same gold plated metal as the 400's. I think I like the connectors being all metal. It seems to add to the quality a bit. * 
 

Tom,

 The piece you are talking about is definitely metal on the Z100i and seems to be very durable. The Z100i has also a 12-Cut Turbine connector and the 400MkII's have an 8-Cut Turbine. The connection on the 12-Cut is very solid.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*Tom,

 The piece you are talking about is definitely metal on the Z100i and seems to be very durable. The Z100i has also a 12-Cut Turbine connector and the 400MkII's have an 8-Cut Turbine. The connection on the 12-Cut is very solid. * 
 

 Hmmm I wonder what makes the difference between the z100i and something like the M950i. One cable (the z100i) is from the core product line. The other cable( the M950i) is from the M-series.


----------



## SuperGiraffe

I'm thinking of selling a 1-m length of M850i I have had lying around for about six months. Very warm, smooth, dynamic cable. Check in the for sale section if interested.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by SuperGiraffe _
*I'm thinking of selling a 1-m length of M850i I have had lying around for about six months. Very warm, smooth, dynamic cable. Check in the for sale section if interested. * 
 

 Why are you selling them?


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Hmmm I wonder what makes the difference between the z100i and something like the M950i. One cable (the z100i) is from the core product line. The other cable( the M950i) is from the M-series. * 
 

Tom,

 Funny you asked this: I had e-mailed Monster about a year ago asking about the same thing. The Monster rep told me that the Z100i and M950i were actually the same cable. I beleive the only difference was a cosmetic one, or something that had no effect on one sounding superior to the other. I think both cables cost exactly the same also.


----------



## Tom M

That's interesting Thanks Magic


----------



## SuperGiraffe

Selling the cables because I upgraded to WireWorld Polaris III+ for that application (SACD player to Preamp). I still use several lengths of M850i for other sources and applications in my system. They've just been lying around the past several months while I tried to come up with some application for them, so I thought I might as well sell them.


----------



## Tom M

supergirrafe: How do the 850's sound in comparison to the 550's or 950's? Have you ever heard them?


----------



## SuperGiraffe

I have not heard either in a direct comparison to M850i in my system. I believe that the M550i is essentially the same as the Interlink 400, but with improved cosmetics; the M950i is very similar to, of not the same as, both the Interlink Reference and the Z-100. I have heard both the M850i and the M950i, though. The M950 seems quite similar to the M850, but not quite as warm, and with better detail in the upper midrange -- better with female vocals. The M550 is not necessarily "colder" sounding, but seems to lack a little bit of weight that the two more expensive cables have; its just missing a little bit of something, and the highs aren't quite as refined and clean. I found I got pretty good results in my system with Interlink CD, but that cable, though quite cheap and good, can be hard to find. Very close in quality, if not slightly better than the M550i, and only slightly off the M850i. 

 BTW, I have heard a nice Marantz (SACD source)/Krell (amplification) system running Sonus Faber Cremonas with M950i interconnects and M1.5 speaker cables and it was quite quite nice, I must say.


----------



## Budgie

The line has changed in the last few years, so the cables I tried are not in production. I guess my point was that I don't like all Monster cables, but I know they aren't all bad cables. Some are very good, and compete with anything out there. But don't expect a more exspensive cable to make an huge differance in your system. The law of diminishing returns applies to cables.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by SuperGiraffe _
*I have not heard either in a direct comparison to M850i in my system. I believe that the M550i is essentially the same as the Interlink 400, but with improved cosmetics; the M950i is very similar to, of not the same as, both the Interlink Reference and the Z-100. I have heard both the M850i and the M950i, though. The M950 seems quite similar to the M850, but not quite as warm, and with better detail in the upper midrange -- better with female vocals. The M550 is not necessarily "colder" sounding, but seems to lack a little bit of weight that the two more expensive cables have; its just missing a little bit of something, and the highs aren't quite as refined and clean. I found I got pretty good results in my system with Interlink CD, but that cable, though quite cheap and good, can be hard to find. Very close in quality, if not slightly better than the M550i, and only slightly off the M850i. 

 BTW, I have heard a nice Marantz (SACD source)/Krell (amplification) system running Sonus Faber Cremonas with M950i interconnects and M1.5 speaker cables and it was quite quite nice, I must say. * 
 

 I've tried talking my self into spending the money for the 850 or 950 but I just can't do it. The total cost of my system just isn't high enough to justify the expense. They say you should allow about 10% of the total cost of your system for cables. I would need five pairs for my system. 4 one meter and one two meter length. Total cost would be about $700 for cables. Although my amp and pre amp are over $1000 each, this cost would be more than any single source component in the system. There is the problem, I would have cables that together total more than the cost of my cd player.


----------



## lan

5 pairs of cables is a lot. Go one cable at a time. If you're going to use that many, I'd try and find one I really like first.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by lan _
*5 pairs of cables is a lot. Go one cable at a time. If you're going to use that many, I'd try and find one I really like first. * 
 

 Yes I know. This is what I would need in the end. I have a cdplayer,tuner,and tape deck. I would also need a pair for my connection from preamp to power amp. Total =5 pairs


----------



## Tom M

I think I'm sticking with the monsters. I'm just trying to find the one that might be the best for me.


----------



## Tom M

I may have to go with the 550i. The people who have responded to my posts like the 850 and 950's better but they are much too expensive. Some even like the 550's and these would be more in my price range. How do the rest of you feel about the M550i? Would they be a significant improvement over stock cables or even radio shack?


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*I may have to go with the 550i. The people who have responded to my posts like the 850 and 950's better but they are much too expensive. Some even like the 550's and these would be more in my price range. How do the rest of you feel about the M550i? Would they be a significant improvement over stock cables or even radio shack? * 
 

There is absolutely no doubt from my experience that the 550i's will be WAY better than RadioShack or stock cables!!

 I came to that conclusion long ago when I first bought the 400MkII's. The 550i's are supposed to be a step up from the 400's, so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Tom M

I just did a search on google my search was as follows: audio cable myths and facts. I got some interesting results. Try this search and see what you find. I've found quite a few that say the claims of all wire companies are a bunch of crap. I have to read the articles I've found closely to get a better Idea of what they are stateing. I wish I could provide a link to these articles but unfortunatly I don't know to do that. Any way, please don't let this start a flame war. Just do a search like I did and see.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*I just did a search on google my search was as follows: audio cable myths and facts. I got some interesting results. Try this search and see what you find. I've found quite a few that say the claims of all wire companies are a bunch of crap. I have to read the articles I've found closely to get a better Idea of what they are stateing. I wish I could provide a link to these articles but unfortunatly I don't know to do that. Any way, please don't let this start a flame war. Just do a search like I did and see. * 
 

Tom,

 Most Head-Fiers, including myself have seen and read many of these "Myth" articles. I know the ones you are talking about and they have been discussed in this forum quite a few times.

 But; It all comes down to different opinions and perceptions. You can't really say these articles are absolutely True or Myth either. Any company that sells a product, including cables, want you to beleive that their product is great, better or just as good as the competition. Not to say that many of these cables are not good or even great.

 It's like saying; what's the best Car, Computer, TV, Refrigerator, Pizza etc.....

 There are so many choices. I beleive that most people go towards what appeals to them the most, whether or not it may be regarded as best, better or just as good. Some people only go for the best "bang for the buck", others only go for the so called Best or most expensive and beleive they actually have the Best.


----------



## Tom M

I guess your right. I liked the 400mkii from monster and have a good feeling about the M-550i. I don't know why,because I haven't given them a good listen. It's just an intuitive feeling I have for them. They look nice,are well build and yet not too expensive.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*I guess your right. I liked the 400mkii from monster and have a good feeling about the M-550i. I don't know why,because I haven't given them a good listen. It's just an intuitive feeling I have for them. They look nice,are well build and yet not too expensive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Yeah, that's the thing. I went back to Monster after trying out several other brands that many claimed were superior to Monster. I'm not saying Monster is or isn't the Best or Better; they are the best for "Me", but maybe not someone else.

 A lot of people(not all) will bash products that they don't like and try to make others beleive that the product sucks. You can't go by that. It's just someone else's opinion or perception.


----------



## Tom M

Kind of like compairing Bounty to some other paper towel


----------



## lan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Kind of like compairing Bounty to some other paper towel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

What are you talking about? It's all about Brawny


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by lan _
*What are you talking about? It's all about Brawny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

 No it's about bounty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bounty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bounty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heared monster has now bought the rights to bounty paper towels. You can plug your ears with the stuff after you've listened to their cables if you don't like what you hear.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kinding. I think magic 77 hit the nail on the head when he stated that it's all a matter of preference. Some people like one cable other's like another. Thanx for the replies Ian,Magic and all the rest.


----------



## Sovkiller

Tom, if are going to try different ICs why not begin with the ones that more people had tried and liked, instead of trying to pick up from the ones people had rejected the most, even when some of them, could be great, for the same price you can get the Outlaws, or even better, than people seems to like better, I'm some kind of sceptic on cables, but all the people couldn't be wrong, something has to be true on that, I have read those same articles also, and many times, and I know that there is a lot of placebo effect on that, some myth, and some truth also, pick up to the point you can afford, or up to the point you feel is true....you will feel better in any case, if you decided to go DIY, choose nice cheap RCA, and get the Canare Starquad, it is simply magic, is a shame I do not have more time to make some of those myself, I doubt you could get better bang for the buck, the canare is just 36 cents a feet....and a very good cable, it has foru conductors inside, and a good shielding, and many colors to choose from......just my two cents.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Tom, if are going to try different ICs why not begin with the ones that more people had tried and liked, instead of trying to pick up from the ones people had rejected the most, even when some of them, could be great, for the same price you can get the Outlaws, or even better, than people seems to like better, I'm some kind of sceptic on cables, but all the people couldn't be wrong, something has to be true on that, I have read those same articles also, and many times, and I know that there is a lot of placebo effect on that, some myth, and some truth also, pick up to the point you can afford, or up to the point you feel is true....you will feel better in any case, if you decided to go DIY, choose nice cheap RCA, and get the Canare Starquad, it is simply magic, is a shame I do not have more time to make some of those myself, I doubt you could get better bang for the buck, the canare is just 36 cents a feet....and a very good cable, it has foru conductors inside, and a good shielding, and many colors to choose from......just my two cents. * 
 

 I went to the outlaw cable site and looked at how their cables were made. Aside from the different look the cable is made just like the monster. It used twisted pairs of wire,copper sheilding and grounding on one end. Although you may be right sovkiller, the out laws seem way to close in constrution to the monsters.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*I went to the outlaw cable site and looked at how their cables were made. Aside from the different look the cable is made just like the monster. It used twisted pairs of wire,copper shielding and grounding on one end. Although you may be right sovkiller, the out laws seem way to close in construction to the monsters. * 
 

Tom this philosophy applies all the time, all the cables are made more or less the same way, and more or less of the same materials, OFC copper, or maybe silver plated, you will not find anything really amazing or different for around that price, unless a miracle, that is why I am sometimes so hesitant on believing in cables, as I will not spend an small fortune on that, and at the end the benfit is minimal, remember that the benefit that a cable will give you, is an small percent compard with the benefit you get from improvements on the rest of the gear, to me more or less all look the same...and maybe will sound the same..but I always try to follow the masses, (if I'm not 100% sure of something) as the possibility of a mistake is diminished, if a huge percent of the people do not like one thing, there has to be a reason, right? Of curse that doesn't mean the other way around, what they like, not necessarily has to be my cup of tea...(see HD600 and brake glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Tom this philosophy applies all the time, all the cables are made more or less the same way, and more or less of the same materials, OFC copper, or maybe silver plated, you will not find anything really amazing or different for around that price, unless a miracle, that is why I am sometimes so hesitant on believing in cables, as I will not spend an small fortune on that, and at the end the benfit is minimal, remember that the benefit that a cable will give you, is an small percent compard with the benefit you get from improvements on the rest of the gear, to me more or less all look the same...and maybe will sound the same..but I always try to follow the masses, (if I'm not 100% sure of something) as the possibility of a mistake is diminished, if a huge percent of the people do not like one thing, there has to be a reason, right? Of curse that doesn't mean the other way around, what they like, not necessarily has to be my cup of tea...(see HD600 and brake glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) * 
 

 So what you are say is that monster may sound no different than any other cable but, for some reason they are not liked by the many on this site and other audio sites. My other canidates for a cable are Tributaries, Straight wire, and Outlaw. I also would like to spend no more that 50 bucks or less per meter. For me cables are just a finishing touch but if I'm going to get nice cables I want to do it right. Btw I can't make them my self on account of the fact that I am not much of a handy man and wouldn't trust my work if I tried a "do it your self Job".


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*So what you are say is that monster may sound no different than any other cable but, for some reason they are not liked by the many on this site and other audio sites. My other candidates for a cable are Tributaries, Straight wire, and Outlaw. I also would like to spend no more that 50 bucks or less per meter. For me cables are just a finishing touch but if I'm going to get nice cables I want to do it right. Btw I can't make them my self on account of the fact that I am not much of a handy man and wouldn't trust my work if I tried a "do it your self Job". * 
 

Well I can't assure that, as I have not tried the monsters, but just to mention one example, the guys at Harvey electronic around here, once when I was looking for some better IC, they just suggest me the monsters, they only carry them, BTW, when I asked for any other, they told me, what for? We have tried most of them, with this nice gear here (a lot of ultra expensive setups BTW) and so far, there is no major difference that justify to spend ten times more on IC, this was the same answer more or less, I have gotten in many other places, are all they lying? I don't know, but IMO, I don't think so, something has to be true on that. Mine, so far, are just AR home theater series and I'm very pleased with the sound, right now I'm trying a pair of MIT that one dear and nice head-fellow borrow me, just for an audition, so far the sound are very nice, but they more expensive...I will keep you updated also if you like of whatever I may found on those....


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Well I can assure that, as I have not tried the monsters, but just to mention one example, the guys at Harvey electronic around here, once when I was looking for some better IC, they just suggest me the monsters, they only carry them, BTW, when I asked for any other, they told me, what for? We have tried most of them, with this nice gear here (a lot of ultra expensive setups BTW) and so far, there is no major difference that justify to spend ten times more on IC, this was the same answer more or less, I have gotten in many other places, are all they lying? I don't know, but IMO, I don't think so, something has to be true on that. Mine, so far, are just AR home theater series and I'm very pleased with the sound, right now I'm trying a pair of MIT that one dear and nice head-fellow borrow me, just for an audition, so far the sound are very nice, but they more expensive...I will keep you updated also if you like of whatever I may found on those.... * 
 

 In your response above,did you mean you can't assure that......? What about the other cables I mentioned? what do people think of them? Have you read or heard anything about them good or bad? I'm not loyal to any company. I only liked the monsters because they are everywhere and they look rather nice. Also If there is any truth in all cables sounding alike then there really should not matter. I should just pick the ones that have the look and feel that suit my tastes. This could be monster,kiber,trib,straight wire, what ever. Thanks sovkiller


----------



## Sol_Zhen

Stores enter into business relationships with the brands they carry. If the store only carries monster, then the store has a relationship with the brand. Take all opinions offered by any employee or owner of any store (no matter the caliber of the store) with a big fat grain of salt.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sol_Zhen _
*Stores enter into business relationships with the brands they carry. If the store only carries monster, then the store has a relationship with the brand. Take all opinions offered by any employee or owner of any store (no matter the caliber of the store) with a big fat grain of salt. * 
 

 This is true but there is also the possibility that there may not be a different in the sound of cables or at best very little difference. Look at some of the post on this thread. One guy went back to monster simply because it was his first brand and could not hear a difference from the others. My dealer who recommened the monsters may have a deal with company but he did say that he thaught that the difference in audio cables was very slight. I think this might be a situation where no one is right or wrong it's just a matter of likes and dislikes. I've asked other audio dealers this question:"tell me in all seriousness is there really that big of a difference in the sound of cables." The only answer I got was that they could not tell me what to buy for my system. They told me I would have to try them out and see for my self. To me that sounds like the dealers are also a bit sceptical of audio cables.


----------



## lan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*The only answer I got was that they could not tell me what to buy for my system. They told me I would have to try them out and see for my self. To me that sound like the dealers are also a bit sceptical of audio cables. * 
 

There's synergy. You wouldn't want a bright cable with a bright system and then there's your own personal hearing and preference. So the real answer is just to try them out for yourself. Sometimes when you don't hear a difference, there might be something else in your system limiting you.

 I found making my own cables was rewarding because then I could hear differences without spending megabucks.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sol_Zhen _
*Stores enter into business relationships with the brands they carry. If the store only carries monster, then the store has a relationship with the brand. Take all opinions offered by any employee or owner of any store (no matter the caliber of the store) with a big fat grain of salt. * 
 

This is also true, but The Hi-End Corner another store said the same and they do carry more brands, among them, IXO's that are consider very good cables, also...and they reco the monsters again, of course we are not talking of the low budget ones...


----------



## Tom M

Any thoughts on companies like straight wire, tributary or outlaw?I'm looking for a cable that cost no more that 50 bucks for a one meter pair of analog cables.


----------



## Sovkiller

Good performance for cheap......see Parts Express.com....I mean Good.....


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*This is true but there is also the possibility that there may not be a different in the sound of cables or at best very little difference. Look at some of the post on this thread. One guy went back to monster simply because it was his first brand and could not hear a difference from the others. My dealer who recommened the monsters may have a deal with company but he did say that he thaught that the difference in audio cables was very slight. I think this might be a situation where no one is right or wrong it's just a matter of likes and dislikes. I've asked other audio dealers this question:"tell me in all seriousness is there really that big of a difference in the sound of cables." The only answer I got was that they could not tell me what to buy for my system. They told me I would have to try them out and see for my self. To me that sounds like the dealers are also a bit sceptical of audio cables. * 
 

Your'e absolutely correct. No one is right or wrong.Everyone has likes and dislikes of different brands. 

 In your situation; you now have to look at what you can "afford" or want to spend; in other words; your budget.

 You really won't know anything unless you buy some cables and try them out. No one can give you a definitive answer of what will be the right choice.

 Just visit a few Cable Manufacturer's websites and go for the ones that appeal to you and seem most convincing.

 It's OK to get advice from us Head-Fiers; but ultimately you must decide for yourself.


----------



## Nefarion

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Any thoughts on companies like straight wire, tributary or outlaw?I'm looking for a cable that cost no more that 50 bucks for a one meter pair of analog cables. * 
 

I A/Bed MonsterCable interlink 400mkII with outlaw audio PCA's. I found the outlaws superior, but not substancially. The difference between my ZuVarials and the outlaws is much larger than the difference between the outlaws and the monsters.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Nefarion _
*I A/Bed MonsterCable interlink 400mkII with outlaw audio PCA's. I found the outlaws superior, but not substancially. The difference between my ZuVarials and the outlaws is much larger than the difference between the outlaws and the monsters. * 
 

And which are those differences that you noticed? Just I'm curious, and as I'm planning myself to get some IC to upgrade mine? In other words which is the minimum to spend on cables to get a noticeable difference, between a 50.00 cable and next step competidor?


----------



## Nefarion

The main thing about the varials is the dramatic decrease of that thing you hate most: Veil. It brings the music closer and with more detail. Highs were smoother with less analytical fatigue, but still increased detail. Bass was cleaner, tighter, and more real. Brought the whole system to the next level. 

 The difference between the outlaws and the monsters is much harder to put my finger on. The monsters seemed overly warm and veiled. The outlaws are warm and veiled too... but just not as much as the monsters.


----------



## Sovkiller

Well then the warmer character at the end could be a good thing if your system is a little bright, and vice, right? So IMO a cable has to be according to the system it will be used in, or am I wrong?


----------



## Tom M

Hey sovkiller: Those AR cables look nice and a nice price too


----------



## Sovkiller

And sound nice, too, believe me!!!! Much better of what you expect, I got one pair, and after trying them home, later on, I came back and got the rest, they sounded pretty good, so far the MIT's I'm trying now the only improvement so far i noticed is on the soundstage, they seems to have a better soundstage, tomorrow i will let you know for sure, but I admit the A/B with cables is a pain in the neck, at least in my current configuration, over this those are locking, so to take them out takes me too much time, so long that at the time I have to hear back the first, I forgot the previous audition....LOL.....let's see it tomorrow I get some splitter and try both one on each input of the pre-amp, and from the tape loop to the amp....this way at least I could only change the switch at the front and listen both quick, to do quick comparisons, they will suffer from the switch, but there is no other way......


----------



## Sovkiller

BTW Tom.......YGPM....disconnect the pop up stopper....!!!!


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*BTW Tom.......YGPM....disconnect the pop up stopper....!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 
 

 What is ygpm? Also are the ar cables two separate cables or are they connected by a webbing in the middle? Many amps, mine for example, have the left and right imputs spaced far apart.


----------



## D-EJ915

You'veGotPrivateMessage


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by D-EJ915 _
*You'veGotPrivateMessage * 
 

 ygpm= you've got private message?


----------



## Sol_Zhen

From Partsespress.com, I like the Phoenix Gold interconnects. Cheap and very good. 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...D=118284&DID=7

 More "open" sounding compared to equivalent Monster.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*What is ygpm? Also are the ar cables two separate cables or are they connected by a webbing in the middle? Many amps, mine for example, have the left and right imputs spaced far apart. * 
 

They are not separate but you can separate them the lengh you want, just pulling them, Even completelly if you want, the phoenix I have tried, and BTW phoenix are made by the same company that made my amp and preamp (Audiosource)


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*They are not separate but you can separate them the lengh you want, just pulling them, Even completelly if you want, the phoenix I have tried, and BTW phoenix are made by the same company that made my amp and preamp (Audiosource) * 
 

 Will that damage the out covering of the cables?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Will that damage the out covering of the cables?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Not at all, actually this is the way they do it, the cable came as a whole I think, and when they solder them, the RCA tips, they separate the portion to be used, about 6-8 inches,they do not have any special plastic moldure or so, to keep them together if is this what you want to know....Ah! they are "directional", the shielding is just soldered in one end, (they have an arrow to indicate the way you have to hook them, not a big deal anyway) 

 This is a pic of the interior of the cable, a twisted pair, double shielding and the jacket, very flexible BTW, the pic does not make it a justice BTW the colors are exploded...I cut myself mine to a shorter lengths and I know what is inside, looks better than this picture...but just to give you an idea is OK....the conductors are fine strands of OFC coper, and the gauge is pretty thick, an step up and up from the stock cables, and IMO same sound of more expensive....the MIT's keep on burning in, but there is not more noticeable changes to report, other than an apparent slightly better soundstage over these....BTW those are discontinued....probably you get them for a really cheap price....


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Not at all, actually this is the way they do it, the cable came as a whole I think, and when they solder them, the RCA tips, they separate the portion to be used, about 6-8 inches,they do not have any special plastic moldure or so, to keep them together if is this what you want to know....Ah! they are "directional", the shielding is just soldered in one end, (they have an arrow to indicate the way you have to hook them, not a big deal anyway) 

 This is a pic of the interior of the cable, a twisted pair, double shielding and the jacket, very flexible BTW, the pic does not make it a justice BTW the colors are exploded...I cut myself mine to a shorter lengths and I know what is inside, looks better than this picture...but just to give you an idea is OK....the conductors are fine strands of OFC coper, and the gauge is pretty thick, an step up and up from the stock cables, and IMO same sound of more expensive....the MIT's keep on burning in, but there is not more noticeable changes to report, other than an apparent slightly better soundstage over these....BTW those are discontinued....probably you get them for a really cheap price.... 




* 
 

 What's discontinued the mit or the ar cables? Also is the black part of the rca jack metal?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*What's discontinued the mit or the ar cables? Also is the black part of the rca jack metal? * 
 

The AR Home Theater Series, those on the picture, are dsicontinued, the black part is a rubber piece that let you make a better grip on the cover and tide it or untide it to solder it, etc...


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Nefarion _
*I A/Bed MonsterCable interlink 400mkII with outlaw audio PCA's. I found the outlaws superior, but not substancially. The difference between my ZuVarials and the outlaws is much larger than the difference between the outlaws and the monsters. * 
 

 How would the M550i compair to the outlaws. The 550's are a bit more expensive (10-15 dollars more) but are possibly a step up from the 400mkii.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*The AR Home Theater Series, those on the picture, are dsicontinued, the black part is a rubber piece that let you make a better grip on the cover and tide it or untide it to solder it, etc... * 
 

 Take a look at the tributaires cable site. They have an interconnect called the "delta" It looks very much like the AR cable for the same price only this one's in blue.


----------



## Tom M

Hey sovkiller where are you? Did you read my last post? If any one else knows anything about tributaries cables let me know if they are good or not.


----------



## Sovkiller

If you read the product description on those, except the SCA and more expensive the rest is just a coaxial cable, not a twisted pair...the AR are made of a twisted pair all of them....


----------



## lan

I would give you an impression of the Delta I have here but it's like 20feet so that wouldn't be appropriate


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*If you read the product description on those, except the SCA and more expensive the rest is just a coaxial cable, not a twisted pair...the AR are made of a twisted pair all of them.... * 
 

 Are you sure the AR cables are being discontinued? I saw them listed as proII one the partsexpress site. I thnk they said the proII where the new version.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*Tom,

 I always liked Monster Cable. Monster was actually the first so called "High-End" cables that I first purchased over 10 years ago. But; like I said earlier; I became curious about all these other brands, so I tried a few.

 Most of the other brands I tried were very good, and I didn't try them because I thought the Monsters were bad. It was just my own curiosity.

 But, after a while it got too confusing for me, so I went back to the Monsters. I really could not hear any major differences. I'm not saying that Monster is the absolute Best for everyone, but they are good for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

 Magic: If you didn't hear any major differences what made you choose so high up on the monster line? You have the z100i right?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Are you sure the AR cables are being discontinued? I saw them listed as proII one the partsexpress site. I thnk they said the proII where the new version. * 
 

The pro II is the new version, don't know about those, the original HT sounded very good, well around here I know where to find them, my next upgrade though will be all my ICs to canare starquad, I simply love the canare, if I can find anyone who can do them for me, at a reasonable price, I do not want to mess around soldering, no time for that....


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Magic: If you didn't hear any major differences what made you choose so high up on the monster line? You have the z100i right? * 
 

 Where's Magic77 Haven't heard from you in a while. What's up? Let me know about the monsters. Was it just that you like the way they looked and you where willing to spend the money on them? Those z100's are nice, but they are also pricey.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Where's Magic77 Haven't heard from you in a while. What's up? Let me know about the monsters. Was it just that you like the way they looked and you where willing to spend the money on them? Those z100's are nice, but they are also pricey. * 
 

The Z100i that I have is a .5M pair that cost me $99.99 from Parts Express www.partsexpress.com The shipping was free and no tax as well. 

 Yes, they are more expensive than some of the other Monsters, but are not too much more than some of the M-Series cables or the 400MkII. So; I figured I'd give them a try. I had no doubt that I would like them since I thought the 400MkII's were very good.

 In my opinion, the Z100i's are just as good or better than more expensive cables I tried such as; AudioQuest and Cardas. They were not any better than the 400MkII's in my opinion.

 Besides; since I like Monster, the Parts Express deal was hard to pass up.

 I tried the AudioQuet Corals and Cardas Microtwins. These were made very well and I thought they were very good, but no significant audible differences that justified their higher prices.


----------



## Tom M

Thanks Magic. Glad to here from you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the M550I might be nice if there is no difference sound wise form the z100i. I was even looking at the 950's too. I've checked out various dealers, trying to talk them down to a better price. So far one guy will give me the 950's at a 15% discount.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Thanks Magic. Glad to here from you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the M550I might be nice if there is no difference sound wise form the z100i. I was even looking at the 950's too. I've checked out various dealers, trying to talk them down to a better price. So far one guy will give me the 950's at a 15% discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

 I forgot to ask you some thing: What kind of gear do you own?


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Thanks Magic. Glad to here from you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the M550I might be nice if there is no difference sound wise form the z100i. I was even looking at the 950's too. I've checked out various dealers, trying to talk them down to a better price. So far one guy will give me the 950's at a 15% discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

I actually meant; the AudioQuest and Cardas were not any better than the 400MkII's. But; I do feel that the Z100i's are better overall than any of them as far as build quality; and probably Sound, but it's hard to distinguish most of the time.

 I don't think you can go wrong with the M550i's.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*I actually meant; the AudioQuest and Cardas were not any better than the 400MkII's. But; I do feel that the Z100i's are better overall than any of them as far as build quality; and probably Sound, but it's hard to distinguish most of the time.

 I don't think you can go wrong with the M550i's. * 
 

 I see. What about your gear what are you useing?


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*Tom,

 Funny you asked this: I had e-mailed Monster about a year ago asking about the same thing. The Monster rep told me that the Z100i and M950i were actually the same cable. I beleive the only difference was a cosmetic one, or something that had no effect on one sounding superior to the other. I think both cables cost exactly the same also. * 
 

 Magic77: The z100i cost $145 per meter pair and the m950i cost $125 per meter pair. There are a couple of internal differences too. If you go to monstercable.com you will see what I mean. Near each short cable discription there is a box that says"compair". If you check this box then hit compair, you will see a list of what each cable is made of.


----------



## Nefarion

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Well then the warmer character at the end could be a good thing if your system is a little bright, and vice, right? So IMO a cable has to be according to the system it will be used in, or am I wrong? * 
 

Yeah, thats a big part of it. But there are high end warm cables and low end warm cables... Chances are if a cable with a warm signature is desired in your system, the higher end warm cable will perform better. To me the outlaws seemed like a higher end warm cable, but not by much. 

  Quote:


 How would the M550i compair to the outlaws. The 550's are a bit more expensive (10-15 dollars more) but are possibly a step up from the 400mkii. 
 

Not sure because ive never heard the 550's. But again, the general consensus is that monster cables are lacking.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Nefarion _
*Yeah, thats a big part of it. But there are high end warm cables and low end warm cables... Chances are if a cable with a warm signature is desired in your system, the higher end warm cable will perform better. To me the outlaws seemed like a higher end warm cable, but not by much. 



 Not sure because ive never heard the 550's. But again, the general consensus is that monster cables are lacking. * 
 

 Your point is well taken but cables are still something that's dependent on personal tastes. Some people like a cable some don't. Some people even like or dislike a cable simply because it has a certain company name. Yes, I know monster is a huge marketing machine and they are expensive. But, I think they also have some good stuff in there product line. I've been looking at lots of cable and still seem to be leaning toward the monsters.


----------



## Nefarion

Quote:


 Your point is well taken but cables are still something that's dependent on personal tastes. 
 

My point is, to *most true audiophiles i've dealth with*, monster cables "taste" bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 I find it surprising that anyone could get stuck on wanting monster cables after all the bad reviews and negative comments... when there is much more available for the same price range. 

 But if thats what you got your mind set on, grab some monsters and one day compare them to something similar in price. Statistics say you will probably agree with everyone else. Stats arent always right, so maybe im wrong. You may get a cheap monster cable and prefer it to any cable under a $1000 dollars...who knows. Maybe you wont be able to hear any differences between any cable...who knows. But always keep in mind that in the experienced audiophile community, monster cables are shunned upon. Rarely is there a majority consensus with no basis.

 EDITED*


----------



## Budgie

Most people???? How do you know the opinion of most people???? Do you know most people? 

 It is "Currently Fashionable" in "some" circles to knock Monster. That in no way actually means that the Monster cables are actually inferior. What Monster cables have you tried in your system? Isn't that the real question.

 I will wait for you to post links to the reviews that you mention. I already posted links to reviewers that liked Monster cable.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Budgie _
*Most people???? How do you know the opinion of most people???? Do you know most people? 

 It is "Currently Fashionable" in "some" circles to knock Monster. That in no way actually means that the Monster cables are actually inferior. What Monster cables have you tried in your system? Isn't that the real question.

 I will wait for you to post links to the reviews that you mention. I already posted links to reviewers that liked Monster cable. * 
 

 I agree budgie. Tomorrow people will hate something else simply because it carries a certain name. I will be the first one to tell you that some monster stuff is horrible but some of their cables are very nice. The z100i and the M950i are said to be very good. I might be going for the m550i which I've been told are not too bad. Latter I might try the previous two I've mentioned. I will have to wait till I have enough cash for that.


----------



## Tom M

No more replies?


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*No more replies? * 
 

Tom,

 Get those Monster Cables that you want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't get yourself too confused and crazy about cables


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*Tom,

 Get those Monster Cables that you want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't get yourself too confused and crazy about cables
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

 Magic: What was the difference you heard between the 400mkii and the z100i you now have? You also said that you heard no difference between audioquest, cardas and the 400mkii. Which audioquest and cardas did you try? Last, what gear are you using? What amp,cdplayer etc? I'm trying to get a feel for what's going on with the experiance you had with monster. I believe you may be right about the monsters being good cables. I don't believe they are the bose of cables. I believe there is a big difference between various speakers very little in the sound of cables. Build quality is another story.


----------



## Tom M

where did you go Magic77?


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*Magic: What was the difference you heard between the 400mkii and the z100i you now have? You also said that you heard no difference between audioquest, cardas and the 400mkii. Which audioquest and cardas did you try? Last, what gear are you using? What amp,cdplayer etc? I'm trying to get a feel for what's going on with the experiance you had with monster. I believe you may be right about the monsters being good cables. I don't believe they are the bose of cables. I believe there is a big difference between various speakers very little in the sound of cables. Build quality is another story. * 
 

Tom,

 You are now creating a new "Monster"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is what I meant back in an earlier post, that you can drive yourself absolutely nuts over this stuff; and what ends up happening is that you end up never satisfied or wasting lots of money. I got "confused" and started asking a million questions just like you; and it's perfectly OK to ask questions and do research. But you have to decide on your own instincts. 

 What I have learned from these Forums is that; NO ONE is right or wrong. How can anyone say this is the Best or this Sucks; It's only their own personal opinion or perception.

 Just because "I" like Monster Cable dosen't mean that other brands may not be just as good or even better or worse.

 To tell you the truth; I'm not sure what it is that actually makes the "Difference" in an Audio system or Headphone set-up. Most peole will say it's a combination of everything. I'm sure Monster Cables would be suitable with hundreds of different brands and models of Audio Gear. Even if you had the same exact components and gear that I had, I guarantee you would not hear the same things; or perceive it in different ways.


----------



## Budgie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*Tom,

 Get those Monster Cables that you want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't get yourself too confused and crazy about cables
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

That pretty well sums it up!


----------



## lan

Did you get them yet Tom M? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'd like to hear your opinions of what you got.


----------



## TimSchirmer

You willingly picked monster M550i over outlaw?

 (Tim is choking back on the caustic twinges to spew forth sarcasm)


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by TimSchirmer _
*You willingly picked monster M550i over outlaw?

 (Tim is choking back on the caustic twinges to spew forth sarcasm) * 
 

 1: Don't start a flame war 2: I've haven't made my final choice yet. 3: Why not monster? I might even get some Bose speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just kidding


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by TimSchirmer _
*You willingly picked monster M550i over outlaw?

 (Tim is choking back on the caustic twinges to spew forth sarcasm) * 
 

 I took a look at the outlawcables on their website. They seem rather nice and they are a lower price than the monsters. So hold back your choking because the outlaws just might be another possible cable for my system.


----------



## Tom M

so far it's the outlaws vs the monster M550i


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*I actually meant; the AudioQuest and Cardas were not any better than the 400MkII's. But; I do feel that the Z100i's are better overall than any of them as far as build quality; and probably Sound, but it's hard to distinguish most of the time.

 I don't think you can go wrong with the M550i's. * 
 

 which audioquest and Cardas cable?


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*which audioquest and Cardas cable? * 
 

Cardas MicroTwin 300B and CrossLink.
 AudioQuest Coral, Copperhead and Sidewinder. Tried them all.


----------



## Tom M

No More Monster Cable!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found the type of cable I like. My solution for good IC's is to make custom cables using either canare or belden wire.


----------



## lan

So what made you choose custom cables over the monsters?


----------



## Nefarion

You must have took a good knock to the head eh? Finally came to your senses...after 7 pages of incoherent bumping and a month's time...


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by lan _
*So what made you choose custom cables over the monsters? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

 Cheaper price, good quality and no magic smoke. You simply get good old cable for your IC's.


----------



## Magic77

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tom M _
*No More Monster Cable!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found the type of cable I like. My solution for good IC's is to make custom cables using either canare or belden wire.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Tom,

 Good choice to make your own cables!!


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*Tom,

 Good choice to make your own cables!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

 I think so too. At least with custom made cables you have a better Idea of what you getting. Hi-end audio cable manufatures tell you all most nothing about what your getting. They most often tell you nothing more than "Thier's sound better than the others". When you build your own you get specs(even if they don't matter). You know what materials are being used. There is no magic smoke involved.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by stereth _
*Isn't that like asking, "What's Bose's best-selling system?" * 
 

 They're not Bose but they are expensive for what you get. That's why I've turned to using homemade cables from Belden, Canare and the like.


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ebonyks _
*Whichever one is the cheapest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, nothing in the monster cable line is typically thought of being worth purchase, regardless of price range. Even radioshack cables are generally consitered superior * 
 

 I think monster is why too pricey. It's not bad just pricey. That's why I turned to homemade cables. I keep repeating this fact but, I now think it's the best way to go. If you are not handy with tools, there are many companies and even individuals on this site that would make some for you. Ask around. You will have to pay for the materials. Either way you end up with cables that are very good at a low price. Try making some if you don't already.


----------



## Nefarion

With low end cables, DIY is really the way to go if you have the basic skills required. But when you get into more high end stuff, DIY cables wont be competetive. A lot of research and design goes into the good cables... A lot more than feasibly possible by your normal DIY guy (to match and be competitive).


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Nefarion _
*With low end cables, DIY is really the way to go if you have the basic skills required. But when you get into more high end stuff, DIY cables wont be competetive. A lot of research and design goes into the good cables... A lot more than feasibly possible by your normal DIY guy (to match and be competitive). * 
 

 Hmm I don't know. Are you sure of that? Think about if you had a company that made high-end cables. Would you like the public believe that you put a lot of research into your cables? How else are you going to show that your cables are different? How are you going to justify the price of the cables you sell to people. On the other side of the scale, you have the people who buy these cables. How do they justify having spend the money they did on high-end cables? Marketing helps with both these things. So that the manufactures make lots of money and the buyer feels happy. If a person can afford pricer cables and wants them there is no harm in doing so. That person feels that the cables make a difference to the listening experiance and are now happy that they made the purchase. That's how the cazy world of audio works. It's fun, sometimes it's infuriating, but it's never boring. Thanks for your responce.


----------



## Nefarion

Do a search for the thread where Jude cut into a medium-high end cardas RCA cable to show the complexity and impressiveness of whats inside.


----------



## Budgie

Research into audio cables???? Now thats funny! There is not a single cable company white paper that I have found, (and I have read a bunch of them,) that is anything more then a thinly disguised sales pitch. They are all desperatly searching for something to give them an edge in the market. 

 The truth is- any decent copper is the same as any other decent copper. Same with silver. The method that is used to measure the purity (how many nines behind the 99.XXX) isn't even agreed upon, rendering the measurements usless for comparison. Do you think you can tell five 9's from six 9's copper, anyway? 

 Twisted, shielded, coaxial ,etc. Maybe that will make a difference! But why is one guys twist superior to anothers? Or is sombody's Teflon better then someone else's? Or somebody's coax design? 
 Or maybe I should clamp a piece of wood or something on the cable and claim some magic property or "electron friction reduction" or some other B.S. (You wanna buy some magic cable goo? I'll gladly sell you my special formula. Send me some money! Now avaliable- Budgie Cable Treatment! [ I'm gonna be rich!]) 

 Try this on for size- Buy any reasonably well made cable. Clean the connectors every couple of months. Now, quit worrying about cables and go out and buy some music instead.


----------



## Tom M

Please read next post below


----------



## Tom M

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Budgie _
*Research into audio cables???? Now thats funny! There is not a single cable company white paper that I have found, (and I have read a bunch of them,) that is anything more then a thinly disguised sales pitch. They are all desperatly searching for something to give them an edge in the market. 

 The truth is- any decent copper is the same as any other decent copper. Same with silver. The method that is used to measure the purity (how many nines behind the 99.XXX) isn't even agreed upon, rendering the measurements usless for comparison. Do you think you can tell five 9's from six 9's copper, anyway? 

 Twisted, shielded, coaxial ,etc. Maybe that will make a difference! But why is one guys twist superior to anothers? Or is sombody's Teflon better then someone else's? Or somebody's coax design? 
 Or maybe I should clamp a piece of wood or something on the cable and claim some magic property or "electron friction reduction" or some other B.S. (You wanna buy some magic cable goo? I'll gladly sell you my special formula. Send me some money! Now avaliable- Budgie Cable Treatment! [ I'm gonna be rich!]) 

 Try this on for size- Buy any reasonably well made cable. Clean the connectors every couple of months. Now, quit worrying about cables and go out and buy some music instead. * 
 

 Budgie: I completely agree with you. Unfortunately we have to be careful about what we say so as not to start a flame war. This will only disrupt the site. People are going to believe what they want to believe and no one is going to change that. Like I mentioned in my post, if believing that so called research or high costs makes a certain cable better, than so be it. This makes people feel happy about their gear and they enjoy the music being played from it all the more. You are trying to save people from being sucked into all the manufacture marketing hype. I think it's best to just let them be. What they believe makes them feel happy and satisfied. After all, truth is stranger than fiction my friends. Enjoy the music


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic77 _
*I never tried the M550i, but I beleive it's a step up from the 400MkII. * 
 

The M550 is supposed to be a step up from the M400MkII but I found the M400MkII to sound better than the M550i. That said, I don't use M400MkII any more. I do have a 1m pair of M950i that I still like and occasionally swap in to listen to, but generally prefer the sound of even the Outlaw PCA to the M950i, although the M950 isn't bad at all.


----------



## Budgie

I suppose your right, Tom. But I do reserve the right to point out how wrong it is to say all the cables from Monster, or any other company, all sound bad. Especially if the person saying that has not tried all the cables from that company. Thats just wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After all, even Bose has made a few good products!


----------



## Nefarion

All bose and monster cables suck.


----------



## Budgie

Have you ever heard an Bose system wired with all Monster Cable? Stunning!


----------



## Nefarion

Actually i have a bose acoustimas system with all monster cables used for video+audio (except for the speaker cables) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 go figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

